# Money Saving Tips in Portugal



## nandnjudge2 (Oct 5, 2008)

I subscribe to Martin Lewis' Money Savings Expert weekly cost saving news sheet. When I find time to read it , it is amazing just how many discounts are on offer in the UK on any given day

See Urgent MoneySaving £5k tax back?, £1 New Look, buy beer make profit : Martin's Weekly Money Tips Email

Does any one know of a Portuguese equivalent to Martin Lewis or rather than give discounts to improve sales , the Portuguese prefer putting prices up to combat a drop in Sales


----------

